# How to clean the sunroof drain tubes ?



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey friends, Just wanted some info on how to clean the sunroof drains on my car. I have a compressor
And can blow air through the lines except how do you gain access to them ?

Any help would be great


Thank jake


----------



## maryjo (Apr 18, 2017)

Maybe you can google it also if you see no response from here.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

I did that before I posted on here. I know where the lines are I just need help getting to them.

thanks jake


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There are two drain hoses for the sun roof, one up front that runs down inside the windshield post and the rear one that runs down in the trunk area behind the side trim. You should be able to see the drain holes at the corners with the sun roof fully opened; they'll be on the driver's side. If the hoses are plugged up and compressed air doesn't clean them, then you can use thin speedometer cable to gently clean them.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Ok thanks, So access from the sunroof end with the air hose ? If that does not work Speedometer cable. 

Well I don't think I have any speedometer cable just lying around so what about a medium gauge wire that is doubled
over and taped with a Q tip on the end ? I'm not sure how big is the I.D of the drain hose ?

And then the length - Maybe 5 feet ? what do you think ? 

The last thing I want to do is damage the hoses or get something stuck in there.

I'm sure the air compressor will do the trick with the correct adapter.... 

thanks again jake


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

*sunroof 101*

Ok thanks, So access from the sunroof end with the air hose ? If that does not work Speedometer cable. 

Well I don't think I have any speedometer cable just lying around so what about a medium gauge wire that is doubled
over and taped with a Q tip on the end ? I'm not sure how big is the I.D of the drain hose ?

And then the length - Maybe 5 feet ? what do you think ? 

The last thing I want to do is damage the hoses or get something stuck in there.

I'm sure the air compressor will do the trick with the correct adapter.... 

thanks again jake


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you still need to run a wire down the drain tube, I would still go with a small speedometer cable, which you can buy at most auto parts stores, is the safest to use. A straight wire may get twisted up and damage the tube; a Q-tip attachment is not a good idea. Use the cable with some water to help flush the dirt; also running the cable at the tube exit up into the tube may also help dislodge any dirt.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

I might be able to get a speedometer cable from the junkyard next door to my work. I will check into that first.

I hope the air compressor has the magic touch. thanks jake


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

I hate to sound stupid here but where do the drains exit ? Are the front ones just in front of the door hinges?
And are the rear ones just in front of the rear wheel well opening.?

If I knew I would not ask....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The front drain is behind the front wheel inner fender and the rear drain is behind the rear wheel inner fender.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Alright, Thanks for the clarification. I will see what I find when I do the test and cleaning this weekend.

I will report back on the process good or bad. Thanks Jake


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

*sweeping up the trash !*

OK, Well the cleaning showed the drains in front are not clogged. 
Still could not gain access to the rear ones. And I did purchase a 
speedometer cable for a proper cleaning ritual in the near future.

Also in the search for where the front drains exit under the rocker panel
I found a half a garbage can full of leaves and crap from an oak tree
all packed around both my front fender liners...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Jake
Here is a link to the factory service manual. You may want to download the different sections. I have feeling it will be useful for you.
I remember my 1998 Altima GXE with fondness.

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/altima-2000-4267


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks, I have the factory owners manual and a service manual in route.


----------



## RestoRider/AltimaGXE (Apr 14, 2017)

*cleaning of the sunroof drains part II*

Ok, Friends I did what was asked of me and Purchased a 72" long speedometer cable
for the drain cleaning process. Very flexible for sure. It seemed to reach the bottom
of the front drains with about 4" left to hold onto. I got nothing out of my front drains at all.
Not even any dirt. The rear drains were harder to access but it seemed the 72" was not long enough.
Again I got no trash to come out at all. And no dirt on the cable when removed. 

So, assuming the drains were relatively clean I proceeded to wash the car and check for possible
leaks into the cabin. None were found. And I ran a lot of water over the sunroof. 

what led me to believe the drains might be clogged was a water stain on the head liner. 
Could be previous owner forgot to close the sunroof all the way in a rain storm or car wash.

All I could see inside after my test was bone dry. 0


----------

